# Rare movies?



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

I love watching rare movies. When you find a movie that people haven't seen and is great - its like you've made an amazing discovery. 

Can anyone give me some good movies suggestions that aren't too popular and I've probably haven't seen.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Can you say a little about your taste in movies? That'd help with recommending things.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Not really rare choices per say but 1940's films can be enjoyable as the 'rare ones' most people never see.

IMDb: Most Popular Feature Films Released 1940 to 1949


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

chimeric said:


> Can you say a little about your taste in movies? That'd help with recommending things.


I like a lot of different stuff. However I really dislike musicals and romance movies, other then that - I love horror, sci-fi, action, surrealism, suspense, mystery, etc.


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

There's this cool B movie called Six String Samurai that not a lot of people have seen. I recommend it:


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, Rubber is a hilarious movie.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Cisco Pike
The Conformist
Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia
Badlands
Sweet Sweetback
The Last Picture Show
Sorcerer
El Topo
Martin


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Masaki Kobayashi's The Human Condition. Brace yourself.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

During the early 80s, they played this movie quite often on TV in Los Angeles, but I haven't seen it in decades. It's called "The Story of Juliane Koepcke" and it's about a woman who's stranded in the Amazon jungle after a plane crash.


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

I like watching badly-made independent movies from the early 2000's that you can only buy at thrift stores or garage sales.
Those are like hidden pearls of movieland because they're endlessly entertaining with their horrible acting, mediocre special effects, and plotlines that are far from understandable.

One of my favorite of these would be the masterpiece, The Balance.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

sjack said:


> There's this cool B movie called Six String Samurai that not a lot of people have seen. I recommend it:


Seen it.

Weird flick. Not that good.

How about The Seventh Seal?

My Dinner with Andre.

Hmm.

Eat. Drink. Man. Woman.

The 13th Warrior.

Brotherhood of the Wolf.

Valhalla Rising.

Repo Man (was just on today).

Stand By Me (a classic with Wheaton and Phoenix).

Howard the Duck.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

dvnj22 said:


> I like a lot of different stuff. However I really dislike musicals and romance movies, other then that - I love horror, sci-fi, action, surrealism, suspense, mystery, etc.


Suspense / mystery:
The List of Adrian Messenger
Kind Hearts & Coronets
The Manchurian Candidate
Sleuth
The Ipcress File
The Third Man
Touch of Evil
The Lady from Shanghai
Gaslight
Charade
Laura
The Last of Sheila
What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?
Hush...Hush, Sweet Charlotte
Stalag 17
Sunset Boulevard
Double Indemnity
Plus: Everything by Hitchcock. The Prestige. The Illusionist. The Big Sleep. The Maltese Falcon.


Horror & SF:
Hammer Horror - especially Fear in the Night, The Devil Rides Out, The Quatermass Xperiment, Quatermass II, Quatermass and the Pit, The Abominable Snowman, The The Nanny, The Satanic Rites of Dracula, Blood from the Mummy's Tomb
Forbidden Planet
The Earth Dies Screaming
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Dark City


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Slider said:


> Seen it.
> 
> Weird flick. Not that good.
> 
> ...


Brotherhood of the Wolf and Howard the Duck are pretty bad movies.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

AyaSullivan said:


> Brotherhood of the Wolf and Howard the Duck are pretty bad movies.


Your going to have to stop talking bad about Howard the duck.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll just list some movies that are obscure in my circles. 

Primer 
Upstream Color 
Watership Down 
Five Easy Pieces 
The Bad Lieutenant 
The Commitments 
The Conversation 
Battle Royale 
Paranoid Park 
Elephant 
Mysterious Skin 
Fish Tank 
A Prophet

...etc. Not a great list, but some really great films.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

dvnj22 said:


> Your going to have to stop talking bad about Howard the duck.


I didn't like the movie :I


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

Moon, Lunacy, EraserHead, Jacob´s Ladder, The Holy Mountain, The Seventh Seal.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Killer of Sheep
Burst City


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

_PaperHouse_ is a movie not a lot of people I know are familiar with. It's a dark fantasy that explores a young girl's dreams and drawings along with illness and her relationship with her absent father...


----------



## undiscovered (Oct 21, 2012)

If you like sci-fi movies I'd recommend the man from earth - if you haven't already seen it.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

While not Mom and Pop's record store rare, The Great Debaters is a wonderful movie that not a lot of people caught.


----------



## liccht (Jul 25, 2013)

I liked *Metropolis*. It's a German silent movie from 1927 dealing with this dystopian society where workers live underground and toil for the bourgeoisie and all that. Hitler liked it so much that he gave the Jewish director honorary Aryan status, whatever that means. 

It's literally rare in that pieces of it have been missing for years. But there are perfectly good versions floating around. At least the one I saw was quite good enough. 

Also there's a robot in it that is pretty much the female version of C3PO.


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

Primer-quite an interesting indie sci-fi film


----------



## SirDave (Sep 1, 2012)

dvnj22 said:


> I like a lot of different stuff. However I really dislike musicals and romance movies, other then that - I love horror, sci-fi, action, surrealism, suspense, mystery, etc.


I got one for you: it's an original piece of work and a standard setter for the genre into the future. I believe it was the best of its kind when it was released. It's a decent psycho-drama in Sci-Fi. You can download the whole thing on Youtube and probably on Hulu. 

One good thing about it is that it has no imbedded political agenda. It does have a surprise ending in the model of hard science fiction before it was taken over by "Fantasy" with its dark mythos.

No links just google: Forbidden Planet - movie

Its like discovering Star Trek for the first time.

edit: warning, there's a lot of cult stuff you'll need to scroll through to get to the movie


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'll go with a few that were mentioned + some others:

- Primer
- Three... Extremes
- The Grey
- The Road (the one based on the Cormac McCarthy book, with Viggo Mortensen)
- Moon
- Compliance
- Brick
- Revolutionary Road
- Flipped (you might or might not like -- the story is told from two different angles right after each other)
- The Conversation
- Take Shelter


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

The Time Machine (2002) starring Guy Pearce is a fine film; it's directed by Simon Wells, the grandson of H.G. Wells.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Adrift said:


> The Time Machine (2002) starring Guy Pearce is a fine film; it's directed by Simon Wells, the grandson of H.G. Wells.


That is awesome in multiple levels.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sai said:


> Moon, *Lunacy*, EraserHead, *Jacob´s Ladder, The Holy Mountain*, The Seventh Seal.


Soon all of those except those in bold. Jacob's and mountain I really want to see for sometime, I have to look up lunacy.


----------



## Saldron (Apr 21, 2012)

There are sooo many unknown movies.... I've been researching a lot lately, more than watching them... Getting into the artistic, auteur films and all. And there are soo many directors, from so many countries, each one of them doing so many movies... It's insane.

You could try Luis Buñuel movies, he was from Spain like me. Hitchcock's favorite director. He's a surrealist. I have just seen one film of his, _*Un chien andalou*_... It's his first movie, a short... It's in youtube. You won't believe it's from 1929 because of the images shown. It was done by both Buñuel and Dalí (the surrealist painter).

I know dozens of unknown directors and movies that I have not seen and could be mentioning... Yasujiru Ozu, Tarjovsky, Dardenne Brothers, Bela Tarr, Victor Erice, Godard, Robert Bresson, Fellini, Rosellini... Have not seen any movie from them yet, and they all look amazing.

But I'll recommend my favorite war movie: *Come and See by Elem Klimov*. He made few movies so he's even more unknown than the ones I said above. I came across him surfing in imdb (often do that, that's how I know so many names... hahaha) I'm sure very few people have heard of him. Be careful with it, it's extremely disturbing _psychologically_. 
To me, a much better movies than Schindler's list - quite different but comparable to an extent, and much better artistically, and doesn't use nearly as many simple drama tricks to be moving. You might not like it at first... It's kind of different. The main character is a child and you see everything from his perspective... Have never seen a film that puts you in another character so well. Some say that movie has the best sound direction ever, and many say it has one of the best photography ever. 

If you haven't yet you'll find out very often these unknown movies are better than the known ones. 

Best Camera work ever? - IMDb


----------



## John Coltrane (May 11, 2013)

I'm guessing by your avatar you've seen Circle of Iron (which is due for a remake soon btw).

Other than that, check out this list :wink:

Class Real: the mindfuck movie list


----------



## toma (Sep 18, 2013)

Rumble Fish.


----------



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

_Angel's Egg_ is an incredibly hard to find film unless of course you feel like shelling out $50-80 on Amazon or Ebay. Sure it is on YouTube in nine parts, but that does not count. Although I have to admit, it is worth the price.


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, im late to this, though there are good recommendations on this thread.

Stalker by Andrei Tarkovsky, its free on youtube, its two hours and black and white.

Drunken Angel by Akira Kurosawa, Yojimbo, Sanjuro, and Seven Samurai are obligatory, also black and white.

The Seventh Seal, Through a Glass Darkly by Ingmar Bergman, also black and white.

Delicatessen by Marco, maricio..something....

Dial M for Murder by Alfred Hitchcock.

M, Metropolis by Fritz Lang.

Maltese Falcon

Easy Rider by Dennis Hopper.

Oh, and on the horror front, try _Audition_. Its Japanese, and fucked up.


----------



## johninen (Oct 15, 2013)

Here is a list of various kinds:

Mars et Avril
Eva
The Man From Earth
Frequently Asked Questions About Time Travel
Sound of My Voice
Thirst
Troll Hunter
Exodus (2007)
Bella
Dakota Skye
City of Joy
Blue Like Jazz
Drive (1997)
Only the Strong 
The Tracey Fragments
The Five People You Meet in Heaven
The Devil's Arithmetic 
John Dies at the End
The Lost Room (mini-series)
Perfect Sense
Black Mirror (mini-series)
Peaceful Warrior
Upside Down
Max Manus

Hope you haven't heard of any of them 
You probably have, but none are US blockbusters.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Naidox said:


> But I'll recommend my favorite war movie: *Come and See by Elem Klimov*. He made few movies so he's even more unknown than the ones I said above. I came across him surfing in imdb (often do that, that's how I know so many names... hahaha) I'm sure very few people have heard of him. Be careful with it, it's extremely disturbing _psychologically_.


I've seen this movie, and it is very raw. Another good war movie is Stalingrad, taking the perspective of German soldiers as they travel to and fight there. I think everyone has seen this though, so it isn't "rare" but worth watching if you haven't seen it. 

There is a movie called "My joy" by sergei loznitsa. It follows a truck driver as he gets lost in ukraine and finds himself in very odd situations. It's the type of movie that should be watched twice to fully appreciate and understand the character's circumstance.


----------



## Saldron (Apr 21, 2012)

bollocks said:


> I've seen this movie, and it is very raw. Another good war movie is Stalingrad, taking the perspective of German soldiers as they travel to and fight there. I think everyone has seen this though, so it isn't "rare" but worth watching if you haven't seen it.
> 
> There is a movie called "My joy" by sergei loznitsa. It follows a truck driver as he gets lost in ukraine and finds himself in very odd situations. It's the type of movie that should be watched twice to fully appreciate and understand the character's circumstance.


I've had to see Stalingrad for ages now.. Still haven't!!! But it's a must... it looks like a really good war movie.

More rare movies, tried to choose from different genres:

Haneke's *Seventh continent* (read about it before and after to understand it... very nihilistic and disturbing) and *La Pianiste* ( waaaay more accessible, but prepare for disturbing material)
*American Mary*: Good, somewhat gory, unknown horror movie dealing a lot with the subject of 'body modification'
*Missing*: Based on true story about an American journalist that got murdered in chile because he knew too much with the US approval (Pinochet's coup). For socialists out there...
*Le Havre* (aki kaurismaki): Most humble movie ever, loved it... 
*Gummo*: Really disturbing film about the nihilistic lives in new orleans after the huracane... quite experimental and plotless. I loved it.
*Tesis*: Really good spanish thriller about snuff films..
*Rashomon* (kurosawa): Same story told from different points of view; what is truth? Really interesting... makes you think.
*My dinner with Andre:* This is just a dialog, from two real theater directors... quite philosophical.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Epherion said:


> Wow, im late to this, though there are good recommendations on this thread.
> 
> Stalker by Andrei Tarkovsky, its free on youtube, its two hours and black and white.
> 
> ...


did not know stalker was on YouTube, I've wanting to see that for a long time


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

I saw tampopo a japanese movie about a noodle chef, and it was the perfect kind of quirky sad, I heard edward norton recommend it in some interview and it was really really good.

I went on a spree of asian horror/thriller movies in the past I have to remember the titles to some as a lot of them were really really good. There's one in particular I remember very vaguely, including a group of kids/adolescents and monsters, particularly a scene I think it was with a girl and some sort of monster in a sewer, the whole film was so surreal remembering it its hard to tell if I remember it correctly or not.


----------



## purplewool (Mar 25, 2012)

Have you seen Fantastic Planet? Wonderfully weird!


----------



## sehvral (Apr 19, 2013)

Ankle Biters. Midget zombies, filmed with a handheld camera. Pretty sure you can only find it on VHS.

A horror movie so insanely awful it circled all the way back around to brilliant


----------



## WildImagineer (Jan 25, 2013)

dvnj22 said:


> I like a lot of different stuff. However I really dislike musicals and romance movies, other then that - I love horror, sci-fi, action, surrealism, suspense, mystery, etc.


The Last Year at Marienbad. It's a french film that is brilliant. It's quasi-surreal and is really commentary on movies themselves.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

WildImagineer said:


> The Last Year at Marienbad. It's a french film that is brilliant. It's quasi-surreal and is really commentary on movies themselves.


The French can make good movies? 

Gotta check it out.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Shutter (2004) 

Let the Right One In (2008) 

Rob Roy

This Boy's Life


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

gone with the wind (1939) if you want learn about seduction.


----------



## purplewool (Mar 25, 2012)

GREAT movie.


----------



## stentorious_paroxysm (Apr 25, 2012)

Try the film "8 1/2". It is an Italian film by Federico Fellini with English subtitles about a movie director who escapes into his dreams and fantasies. It's a 1963 film, so it doesn't fit your 1940s description, but it is a good, surrealistic watch.


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

Watch Eisenstein's _Que la Mexico_. Actually watch all of his movies. Gah.


----------

